# Italian Appetizer Bites



## Michelemarie (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a hearty appetizer that is filling and makes alot.  

*Italian Appetizer Bites*
2 packages crescent rolls (8 oz. each)
½ lb.  salami
½ lb. Sliced provolone cheese
½ lb. Sliced ham
7 eggs
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
24 oz. roasted red peppers, drained
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray 13x9  glass dish with nonstick spray.
Unroll one package of rolls and line the bottom of the dish, pinching seams together.
Layer half of the salami, provolone and ham on top.  
Beat six eggs and combine with parmesan cheese.
Pour half of the egg mixture over top.
Put half of the roasted red peppers on top.
Layer the rest of the salami, provolone and ham on top.
Pour the rest of the egg mixture over top, put the rest of the red peppers on.
Lay the second package of rolls on top, pinching seams together.
Beat the remaining egg and brush over the top.  Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes.
Uncover and bake for an additional 30 minutes.
Cool for at least one hour (if it is gooey let it sit longer) and cut into squares to serve.


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 6, 2007)

yum!  sounds wonderful!  and easy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 6, 2007)

It sounds like it would be good as a "stuffed" crescent without the eggs too!  We're talking great food here!  Thanks.  ....now where did I put those elastic waist pants?


----------

